# I am back to OMAD!



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 23, 2019)

I went off of it and I gained weight!.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

I know what you mean fanci.  I am going to start anew.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

I know that a lot of people, both men and women, want to look and feel better than they may do now, but doesn't dieting harm the body by depriving it of the many nutrients, like the vitamins and minerals a person should take on a daily basis? I never had to diet and my wife has also been lucky enough not to have to diet, so I am speaking blindly here. 

I realize that dieters can take a pill to replace the vitamins and minerals that may be missed while dieting, but I also remember a diet doctor in one of the "Men's Health" magazines that I read in the doctor's office stated that the pills we take to supplement our loss of vitamins and minerals can never be as good as or replace the natural way we get those nutrients when we eat properly. 

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> I know that a lot of people, both men and women, want to look and feel better than they may do now, but doesn't dieting harm the body by depriving it of the many nutrients, like the vitamins and minerals a person should take on a daily basis? I never had to diet and my wife has also been lucky enough not to have to diet, so I am speaking blindly here.
> 
> I realize that dieters can take a pill to replace the vitamins and minerals that may be missed while dieting, but I also remember a diet doctor in one of the "Men's Health" magazines that I read in the doctor's office stated that the pills we take to supplement our loss of vitamins and minerals can never be as good as or replace the natural way we get those nutrients when we eat properly.
> 
> Agree or disagree?


Think the best diet is one that simply eats the same amount of calories/carbs, i.e. food you would do to get to your ideal weight. In other words, if you would eat 1600 calories to maintain that ideal weight then just start eating it  NOW and not think of it as "being on a diet."

 That's the problem with diets, if you think you are "on one" you will naturally think you are "off one" when you get to your desired weight.  Its lifestyle weight loss that counts...you'll lose slowly to get to your desirable weight and then keep it leveled out.  Lets face it, we'll never keep our weight off if we eat more than needs to be consumed for that weight on a regular basis.  Its pointless to try to get around gravity.  Its a universal law...lol.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 24, 2019)

With me I just limit myself to 1400 cal a day I don’t burn up enough calories to have any more than that, I try to keep my nutrients to fruits, veg some meat and a little bit of carbo and lots of water. Of course I’m not neurotic and tend to enjoy sweets as well and maybe just a little bit of champagne every once in a while! You got a live a little.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 24, 2019)

My plan for weight reduction is simple.  1. Cut your food intake,  2. Exercise more.  Years ago, when people lived out in the country & worked hard for a living, they could "eat like hogs" & still look like match sticks when the wind blew their shirts away & showed their rib cages.  Today with remote garage openers, remote TV channel changers & now voice command for all sorts of things, people just sit around & get fat.  

Another problem is "All You Can Eat Buffets".  These are real killers.  Every restaurant asks you if you'd like dessert at the end of the meal.  My answer is always NO!  Your answer should be the same.  I only eat dessert about 2-3 times/year.  Yes, Christmas is one of those times.  If you have a weight problem, you have to get off you butt & get going.  Walk, join an exercise class.  There are many for seniors.  I don't belong to one because I tend to be a loner & am self-motivated.  

Going on a cruise holiday where there is food 24 hours/day is another NO if you want to reduce weight.  Even at home cut your portion of the food you eat.  The solution is not easy but if you win the "battle of the Bulge" you will feel like a million bucks & you will increase the possibility of your longevity.    Good luck!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> With me I just limit myself to 1400 cal a day I don’t burn up enough calories to have any more than that, I try to keep my nutrients to fruits, veg some meat and a little bit of carbo and lots of water. Of course I’m not neurotic and tend to enjoy sweets as well and maybe just a little bit of champagne every once in a while! You got a live a little.


What has really made a big difference to both my hub and myself over the years is the  ability to bake low carb desserts and treats.  We don't use much sugar in this house.  Even make low carb hot chocolate...now if I could just make those pesky little mini marshmallows sans sugar, it would be great!


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 24, 2019)

Liberty said:


> What has really made a big difference to both my hub and myself over the years is the  ability to bake low carb desserts and treats.  We don't use much sugar in this house.  Even make low carb hot chocolate...now if I could just make those pesky little mini marshmallows sans sugar, it would be great!


I love sugar but it doesn’t love me, my moods fluctuate when I have too much.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> I know that a lot of people, both men and women, want to look and feel better than they may do now, but doesn't dieting harm the body by depriving it of the many nutrients, like the vitamins and minerals a person should take on a daily basis? I never had to diet and my wife has also been lucky enough not to have to diet, so I am speaking blindly here.
> 
> I realize that dieters can take a pill to replace the vitamins and minerals that may be missed while dieting, but I also remember a diet doctor in one of the "Men's Health" magazines that I read in the doctor's office stated that the pills we take to supplement our loss of vitamins and minerals can never be as good as or replace the natural way we get those nutrients when we eat properly.
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Totally depends on the diet.   Choosing high nutrient, high fiber whole foods and good fats to lose slowly provides more nutrients than does the diet of a slim person who eats processed foods.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

I am 6’4” and now weigh an even 190#. My BMI is 23.13, which is about mid range. I try to eat “mostly” healthy, but I do enjoy a sweet or high carb snack now and then. I am not a diet fanatic, but I do love popcorn, especially Skinny Pop, but only because it tastes the best and has very few kernels that get stuck in my throat. I have never been on a planned diet. 

My wife is (no laughing, please) 5’8” and weighs 132# as of this past March. She eats a little more junk food than I do, especially when it comes to pizza. She also loves gourmet desserts in restaurants. 

She exercises pretty much everyday. I used to be a jogger, but have pretty much stopped that and just walk and run on the treadmill. My wife is big on stretching. Me, not so much. I like cardio workouts. My son has one of those Pelotons, which he works out on 3-4 days per week. I tried it and after 10 minutes, I had enough. The first 5 minutes wasn’t bad. After that, the resistance kicked in and I started to really sweat. Honestly, I couldn’t finish the program he had plugged into it. My son only does 20 minutes on it.  

Now that I think about it, I wished you could see some of the contortions that she can do from stretching all these years. She is the most flexible person that I ever seen. Kind of reminds me of the Rubber Woman at the summer carnivals.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> Now that I think about it, I wished you could see some of the contortions that she can do from stretching all these years. She is the most flexible person that I ever seen. Kind of reminds me of the Rubber Woman at the summer carnivals.




I'm still very flexible from stretching even though I have psoriatic arthritis and fibromyalgia.  I've always loved stretching and restorative yoga poses.  I do it because: a) I love it, b) stretching releases endorphins (see a), c) I still can, d) I'm terrified of how my body would deteriorate if I stop.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

Stretching is more for the women. Men stretch before we run, but women stretch for other reasons, like to keep tighter and look more fit. I have seen women in Zumba classes do things that if I tried them, I would likely tear tendons. My wife can still bend over backwards and put her hands flat on the floor. I can’t come anywhere close to doing that. I’m surprised that she can’t spin her head.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 24, 2019)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I went off of it and I gained weight!.


I thought you were going to wait until after the holidays because of all the temptations?  I'm still doing it except for Sundays (my treat day) and holidays (Thanksgiving and tomorrow and New Year's eve).  But, I'm STILL on the plateau, my body seems determined not to lose those last 10 lbs.  I am going to keep doing it, anyway, it's better than gaining weight.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 25, 2019)

I stopped using sugar in my coffee when I was in my 40s.  I'm now in my 70s.  Don't miss it at all but I do use 2% milk in the coffee.  For tea I use honey.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I thought you were going to wait until after the holidays because of all the temptations?  I'm still doing it except for Sundays (my treat day) and holidays (Thanksgiving and tomorrow and New Year's eve).  But, I'm STILL on the plateau, my body seems determined not to lose those last 10 lbs.  I am going to keep doing it, anyway, it's better than gaining weight.


She did say that in this thread. Post #233.
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...mad-one-meal-a-day.37308/page-10#post-1188414


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I stopped using sugar in my coffee when I was in my 40s.  I'm now in my 70s.  Don't miss it at all but I do use 2% milk in the coffee.  For tea I use honey.


Ditto on the coffee..


----------



## gennie (Dec 25, 2019)

Don't like to be a downer but OMAD is flirting with diabetes.  Be careful.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 25, 2019)

gennie said:


> Don't like to be a downer but *OMAD is flirting with diabetes*.  Be careful.


Actually gennie, it's just the opposite.  Read the OP's original post #1 and do your own research =

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ittant-fasting-and-omad-one-meal-a-day.37308/
Here's an article that explains OMAD and time-restricted eating and the connection to diabetes II

https://www.dietdoctor.com/intermittent-fasting/time-restricted-eating


----------



## Catlady (Dec 25, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I stopped using sugar in my coffee when I was in my 40s.  I'm now in my 70s.  Don't miss it at all but I do use 2% milk in the coffee.  For tea I use honey.


I love coffee and can't stand it without sugar.  I have 2-3 cups a day and add one VERY level teaspoon of sugar (less than a teaspoon), I doubt that makes that much of a difference since I eat very few sweet foods.


----------

